# Early Season Scouting . . .



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

It's right around the corner - turkeys too during archery season . . .


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

building me a new box blind using that Elevators ... looking pretty good


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Saw 6 shooters the other evening at the lease eating in a weed field together. Yesterday I found the trail they are using to enter the weed field. They are coming out of thinned pines across a fire lane, thru about 10 yards of briars to the field. I plan to hang a stand up in the thinned pines about 50 yards from the field. The pines were thinned a few years ago and undergrowth is head tall. Picked a clearing in the undergrowth right along the trail. Should be a good spot unless they change their route between now and September 10th. I do not plan to visit this spot again after I hang my climber on the tree. I can watch the field from the access road and not spook them.


Darin


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Sounds like a nice spot, Darin
I hope to get out over the next 6 weeks to set up about 5 stands in a couple different hunting areas. Stands in one area will cover the early archery thru the end of the season, and the other area will be more of a rut period stand area


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have (2) other bow stands on that tract. I never bow hunt my gun stands. I will however gun hunt a bow stand if it is still productive.
My son got a crossbow for Christmas and I want him to connect pretty quick. He will hunt the most promising stand on opening morning.

Darin


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Sounds nice. I got a new Parker crossbow last year, still looking forward to my first connection with it


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

10NKO said:


> Sounds nice. I got a new Parker crossbow last year, still looking forward to my first connection with it


Santa brought him a PSE Fang. It sucked. I sent it back and ordered him a Parker like mine. It drives tacks and is smaller and easy to carry and shoot. It is not screaming fast but accuracy makes up for it. I have had no issues killing deer with mine.

Good luck!

Darin


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Yesterday there were 8 bucks in the field at 8:15pm. The 6 shooter bucks and 2 new smaller bucks. Going today to put a camera on the trail that they use to get to the field.

Should be an interested opening evening of bow season.

Darin


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

That's A lot of bucks- enough to last all season


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I caught all 6 of the shooters on camera. I posted a few pictures on another thread. Took me a while to learn to post pictures and they ended up upside down. 
Check them out. 

Darin


----------

